# Recommendation for Work Lights



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

I might need a set of work lights for my tractor. What would you guys recommend. 

Keep in mind these will function as my head lights, I'm going to mount them on the top of a ROPS bar and project forward. 

I'm thinking two facing forward, and possibly one facing back, a square style light, has to throw out a pretty good amount out light, so I'm thinking Halogen not LED. Don't want to brake the bank either of course

What do you guys think?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i have a set of cat lights on my back rack and i love them
so i would recommend those
they ran me 90 for the pair and i cant find a way to break them


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

ColliganLands;720324 said:


> i have a set of cat lights on my back rack and i love them
> so i would recommend those
> they ran me 90 for the pair and i cant find a way to break them


got a link?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a couple pics
















and the link to cats website not too much info on there
http://www.cat.com/cda/layout?m=37679&x=7


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Interesting....where did you end up picking them up? Cat dealer?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i got mine from blue line enterprises 
i think you could probably get them from a local cat dealer as well


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

part number 142-8637 lamp G


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Dissociative;721189 said:


> part number 142-8637 lamp G


??? What light are you referring to?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

those posted above.....i concur


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Gotcha thanks..


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i use the rubber cased auxiliary work lights from napa. $9.99
they work quite well as a flood style light. 
i have them on all the tractors at my buddies farm, and i use them as auxiliary reverse lights under the bumpers on the trucks.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

tjctransport;721220 said:


> i use the rubber cased auxiliary work lights from napa. $9.99
> they work quite well as a flood style light.
> i have them on all the tractors at my buddies farm, and i use them as auxiliary reverse lights under the bumpers on the trucks.


might have to do some shopping at NAPA.....so they throw out alot of light? I need them to really project in front of the tractor from the ROPS bar....think they will project at least 20-30ft in front of the tractor?

Can't beat that price for 9.99, I'm going to build a protective cage for them as well.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

they ligh up about 25 feet or so. probably not enough light to read a newspaper, but enough to see if something is laying on the ground. i have had them on my 88 since it was new, and i can see well enough behind me in my mirrors that i have never run anything over.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I have work lights on my truck. They are just some cheapo off-road lights from Wally World and they do me well.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I use the napa lights as back ups and there awsome I have sevral roads I have to back up the lenth of the road cause theres no place to turn around and they are well worth the money I think they are made by PM or Grote Idk which.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

HOBBS 3x5 or 4x6 work lights, you can probably pick some up at your local Deere dealer, with their name on the box. $35 a light, work quite well. different patterns, so be sure you get what you want. 

-mike


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

Doakster, I have always used the Napa lights for aux back up lights. They are good for that purpose, but for a high projection light pointing forward I would do with something different. The CAT lights are nice lights and would probably work for your forward facing lights. :salute:


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*JD lights*

Have a set of those Hobbs 3x5 lights from John Deere on are 3203 and there great.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I use hella FF work lights, I think they may be extremely similar to the cat lights. I won't do installs with any other lights. Do it once and do it right.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/A-PA...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

snow7899;744008 said:


> I use hella FF work lights, I think they may be extremely similar to the cat lights. I won't do installs with any other lights. Do it once and do it right.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/A-PA...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Those seem like a pretty good light...especially at 40 bucks for a pair.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I recommend these for everything. Great backup lights, spreader lights. They are small to put in tight spaces. Weather tight. You'll be very happy. Be sure to use a relay to maximize the light output. Good luck on the tractor.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

snow7899;744573 said:


> I recommend these for everything. Great backup lights, spreader lights. They are small to put in tight spaces. Weather tight. You'll be very happy. Be sure to use a relay to maximize the light output. Good luck on the tractor.


Do they come with any recommendations for wiring. What have you used for a relay, I'm assuming you me a relay straight inline with the power to the lights.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have bought a few sets from that seller( not affiliated with them in any way). They come with the pigtails and protective rubber boot to keep terminals clean. A standard 12v relay will work and take the load off the switch. On the relay 85 ground, 86 from 12v switch, 30 from battery use a fuse at battery. 87 output to lights. You want to use at least a 12-14 gauge wiring from battery to relay to lights, and try to keep the run short. run larger cable for a longer run. Give me a shout if you need any help.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a set of the hella dual beam..$ man are they bright! they light up more than my headlights!


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i like the lightbar in the pic a lot!! but dont have 2k to spend on a lightbar, actually i just dont want to spend that much lol


----------

